# Anyone watch the program River Monsters?



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I just watched the new first season 3 program on the " Mutilator fish" 

Seems that in Papua New Guinea, some men have been attacked in the rivers there and their peepee bitten off...the people now call this fish Ballbreaker or something to that effect.

The Investigator guy was fishing around trying to determine what type of fish could do this devastating thing because several men have died from these attacks. One lone survivor said his leg felt like it had been chewed on like a human bites! 

He caught a few local fish but it wasn't any of them, and it wasn't a crocodile which they do have there.

Finally he figured out it was a PACU. This fish is seen in many pet stores including Dragon aquarium etc. It is a relative of the Piranha! However the difference is the Piranha has razor sharp teeth and when bitten by one you don't really feel it right away its soooo sharp, like being cut with a scalpel.

The PACU on the other hand have teeth like humans for tearing and chewing, (babies are the ones with the red on the belly) the adults don't have the red anymore, and grow to 2 ft long! The adults are very fast and powerful, so when they see something dangling in the water  they grab it.

Seems they have eaten the local rivers out of the indigenous fish and are now starving, so they have become Man eaters! They will attack anything in the rivers including people.

They were introduced intentionally to help stock the rivers for the fishermen to catch and eat, but in doing so they have changed the balance of the eco system and are now the Top predator in the rivers and are now hunting Men!

Sooo you think this can't happen here right? Well they have just found several PACU in rivers in the USA...guess some hobbyists didn't have big enough tanks for these guys and dumped them in one of the rivers and now they are breeding!

Better watch out guys when you go to take a leak in a river somewhere....could be the inhabitant of someone's tank is now living in that river and is HUNGRY!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

I love this show. But it makes me want to buy monster fish , and it makes me feel like a shitty fisherman


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I saw last nights episode (se3ep1) and really enjoyed it. I've watched and loved all of the first two seasons, and was wondering what river monster Jeremy Wade would go after next.

I've eaten the Pacu AND Piranha in the Amazon. The pacu is a very pleasant fish to eat.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I saw that episode yesterday on the flight to Saskatoon. Westjet has Satellite Tv and it was about the only thing on. (Sorry guy's, just can't watch hockey now that baseball season is on). I think the next step is to introduce some good old fashioned Northern Pike or Musky. Those Pacu are vegetarians and wouldn't stand a chance. Thats why I don't think they will do well up here.

Lee


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

All my experience with aquarium Pacus says that they are highly opportunistic feeders, not strict vegetarians. Fruits, nuts and insects may be prefered, but they hardly stick to that. Ever seen a pacu eat an oscar cichlid? I have.  I started calling them omnivores after that...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Pacu can't survive the cold in winter time.

What you have to really watch out is Bagarius yarrelli, also known as "Gnooch"

A super type of catfish that can drown a person or swallow them

AND

they can tolerate "COLD WATER"

They are from the Ganges river (India) which have average temperature of 10 - 15 degrees celsius


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting. Pacus are omnivores and more vegetarian than meat eater.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

The locals weren't sure which fish was attacking people but they called them Bowl Cutters.

There was one reported death which during the show was proven not to be the case.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

love the show was a little disappointed with the so called monster fish and its called a "ball cutter" b/c its tendency to snack on man meat.


----------



## impalass (May 5, 2010)

For those who may have missed the show the Pacus where introduced to this area as a food/game fish and have ended up devestating the area waters eating everything they can get their mouths on including baby crocs.
Should'nt mess with mother nature.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I thought it was interesting though....of course I wouldn't want to be in those waters. 

I know some of the other shows that try to debunk Monsters of any kind like Destination Truth (lame I know, but funny sometimes) often do dive into waters looking for big fish monsters.....guess they won't want to dive in those Rivers eh?

I liked the one on the huge Stingrays...now those were cool! Wonder what the next episode will be on?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

New episode of River Monsters on tonight...this time its in a lake/river in JAPAN!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I loved every show on discovery including this, until my parents cancelled cable because my sister was watching too much lol


----------

